# Fresh from



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fresh from a nice shiny MOT certificate


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] Always a good feeling & they go so much faster on the way back from the MOT.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] Always a good feeling & they go so much faster on the way back from the MOT.
> Hoggy.


 :lol: they do mate got one for yellow also so a good day in all


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking good Andy, will it come out of the garage again before the next one? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

triplefan said:


> Looking good Andy, will it come out of the garage again before the next one? :lol:


I was planning to do a few shows in the qS this year inc the TTOC national day but the weather as been that good it I ended up taking yellow  
Only done 108 miles since last MOT  but should be taking the qS to AITP and ADI so that will add about 800/1000 miles but then again the suns out for AITP :lol:


----------

